# Mearns Castle Golf Academy (Range)



## virtuocity (Oct 1, 2012)

Headed to the practice range this morning after an absence of 5 years or so due to the creation of Playsport Golf which is more local.

Thought I'd 'treat' myself to 100 balls in a different place from the norm.  Bad idea.

I took Mrs V along so she could have a nice coffee whilst I hacked away.  On entering the building, I decided to show her about and have a little look around myself.  I was called back by one of the men on the reception. 

I turned to walk back and he just looked at me, waiting for me to respond.  No words.  Just a 'look'.

I felt like I had done something wrong!  I then stated, 'I'm just having a wee look around, I was looking for the shop'.  In a patronising tone, the employee stated 'The club shop hasn't been here for 3 years'.  

Oh.  Why, as a customer was I now feeling like an idiot?

He may not have meant it that way, however that's the way it came across.  

Anyhoo, proceeded to buy 100 range balls (a hefty Â£6.50) and was instructed (quite helpfully) on where to go etc.

Mrs V went for a coffee, which she later described as 'small and disgusting' and I went through to a quiet range.  Mearns Castle describe their range as;

_30 covered and fully automated practice bays, allowing you to work on improving your game in relaxed and comfortable surroundings. To enhance the quality of your practice we use Srixon 2 piece 90 compression balls to give a true feeling to every shot you play - new balls are added to the system every six months to make sure you receive the best quality balls every time you play._

I would estimate that around 20-25% of the bays had working tees / ball loaders.

The bays themselves were nice, enclosed and had a wooden bench to lay out all of your stuff.

The balls were complete rocks.  Terrible to hit- I actually felt sorry for my G15s.

The range itself was littered with football nets (ugly to look at) as well as the usual chipping baskets etc.

Hit my 100 and collected the Mrs from the cafe/bar before heading out into the reception.  One last chance for decent service, I looked up to another member of staff at reception as I left to say 'cheers', he saw I was leaving and put his head down back to footering about with his fancy electronic till.  "Thanks, be sure to come back y'all",  I thought.

But I won't be back..... y'all.




_I would like to add as a footnote that I am generally a complimentary person and try to find the good points, particularly in the promotion of a game I enjoy.  Others' experiences at Mearns may have differed, and I'd love to hear another side of the story, but I can only share my own experiences at this point._


----------



## CMAC (Oct 1, 2012)

it's been going downhill for the last 12-18 mths IMO, auto bays never seem to work, 1 ball dispenser seems permanently on the blink, heaters in the bays have all been removed, yardages flags are nonsense, the actual range has so many dips you cant see your ball land balls are terrible, ate there once and never again:angry:

They are missing a trick here as it could be quite exceptional and at night you have to queue to get a bay

Theres definitly a market for a great range, we'd all pay over the odds for something 'special'


----------



## Val (Oct 1, 2012)

DarthVega said:



			Theres definitly a market for a great range, we'd all pay over the odds for something 'special'
		
Click to expand...

I agree and Mearns has a foundation for it but it would need major financing to get but many keen golfers would commit.


----------



## Deke (Oct 1, 2012)

I was a member for a few months over a year ago,and at the time it was ok.However I then moved to Perthshire and they didn't let me cancel my monthly direct debit so I had to pay them Â£35 a month for a membership I could't use! Needless to say I have not been back...


----------



## virtuocity (Oct 1, 2012)

Deke said:



			I was a member for a few months over a year ago,and at the time it was ok.However I then moved to Perthshire and they didn't let me cancel my monthly direct debit so I had to pay them Â£35 a month for a membership I could't use! Needless to say I have not been back...
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, it would be the same if it was any other annual membership for anything!


----------



## Andr3w (Oct 8, 2012)

I used to go there as well but the electric dispensers are a nightmare, I'm pretty sure they swallow some of your 100 balls or they get stuck or something. Have you tried the range down at Broadlees in Chapelton? It's cheaper thatn the other options, you never have to queue and it has nice friendly service. The outdoor bays are good in the Summer as well.


----------



## virtuocity (Oct 22, 2012)

Andr3w said:



			Have you tried the range down at Broadlees in Chapelton? It's cheaper thatn the other options, you never have to queue and it has nice friendly service. The outdoor bays are good in the Summer as well.
		
Click to expand...

Yep- that's quite close to me.  I prefer the Playsport range, but use the Broadlees course.  Staff (well it's the same middle-aged woman every time I go) are very friendly.


----------



## virtuocity (Oct 22, 2012)

Just to add to this:

I was invited to play at Mearns over the weekend and have a bit of lunch.  You could understand my reluctance, but it was a freebie so the Scotsman in me had to accept the invite.

Had a completely different experience to that of my original post:

-Staff were friendly and courteous
-Food and coffee was good
-Course was in decent nick
-Height adjustable spine tees have been added to the range mats in absence of formerly-working auto loading tees 
-The range has been tidied up

Looks like Mearns Academy has had a bit of a boot up the erse, which led to a very enjoyable day out.


----------



## virtuocity (Jan 14, 2013)

Just a quick note to add that I was here again today.  Staff were friendly and service was decent.

That's 3 times I've been in recent months and the last twice has been good.


----------



## BoadieBroadus (Jan 14, 2013)

good to hear that it seems to be improving. last time I went (last spring when i visited my parents) the place was exactly as you described the first time - no staff, auto tees broken in most bays, totally underwhelming.

the real shame was that the bays themselves are really good and it has a capacity to be a cracking facility, but it seemed to be struggling from what i could tell.


----------



## virtuocity (Jan 14, 2013)

They must be doing OK, because they are building another block of bays at present.  Hopefully this suggests an upgrade of tees is imminent.  

At Â£410 (which includes unlimited golf, unlimited access to short game area, 50% off range balls, comps and handicap, 15% off food and cheap access for guests) for an annual membership, I'm really tempted to make it my first club.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 14, 2013)

BoadieBroadus said:



			good to hear that it seems to be improving. last time I went (last spring when i visited my parents) the place was exactly as you described the first time - no staff, auto tees broken in most bays, totally underwhelming.

the real shame was that the bays themselves are really good and it has a capacity to be a cracking facility, but it seemed to be struggling from what i could tell.
		
Click to expand...

I'll just add that whilst the catering etc at the cluib may be fine, if you want something more substantial or better quality, there is an excellent eating/drinking alternative close at hand that I can recommend.  A new Italian Restaurant in the Mearns Road shops (head from Academy to Newton Mearns rather than Mearns or Waterfoot - left at Broom church along Old Mearns Road and at bottom of hill shops on the left). Open all day from early mornng for breakfast and good coffee - and licenced with a few bistro type tables to sit at if you just fancy an alcoholic beverage.  

Probably less than a mile as the crow flies.

Had an excellent steak when I ate there with my mum between Christmas and New Year - I visited as my mum lives less than half a mile from it and the locals are packing it out - so must be OK.


----------



## virtuocity (Jan 14, 2013)

^^^^^

I like your style!  Round of golf followed by steak and wine!


----------



## Keeno (Jan 15, 2013)

I think you'd be far better off joing Playsport rather than Mearns Castle. Its slightly more expensive than Mearns, but its a far better course all year round.  Quicker to get round and also has plenty of Medal's on.

I've been a member for 18months and its well worth checking out.


----------



## virtuocity (Jan 15, 2013)

Keeno said:



			I think you'd be far better off joing Playsport rather than Mearns Castle. Its slightly more expensive than Mearns, but its a far better course all year round.  Quicker to get round and also has plenty of Medal's on.

I've been a member for 18months and its well worth checking out.
		
Click to expand...

Will PM you.


----------



## virtuocity (Jan 15, 2013)

Ha, following a private chat I was coming round to thinking that Playsport might be the best option due to it being fully open 99% of the time.  So I decide to phone to book 9 holes only to be told that "it's winter greens just now due to the frost".  Just my luck!


----------



## Keeno (Jan 15, 2013)

Its not looking great for the rest of the week weather wise!!  The joys of winter golf


----------



## gilmoreishere (Jul 28, 2014)

Having seen these post I was a little wary of heading up to Mearns Castle, but must say had a great day today.  Places was really busy with nice buzz about the place.  Played 9 holes and greens were best I have played on this year, followed by a pizza in cafe which cost only Â£4!     Definitely on the up and guy at desk said they now had 500 odd members!


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 28, 2014)

gilmoreishere said:



			Having seen these post I was a little wary of heading up to Mearns Castle, but must say had a great day today.  Places was really busy with nice buzz about the place.  Played 9 holes and greens were best I have played on this year, followed by a pizza in cafe which cost only Â£4!     Definitely on the up and guy at desk said they now had 500 odd members!
		
Click to expand...

Welcome to the forum Gil. first lesson check date of thread you're replying to, this ones over a year old but good to get up to date info. Enjoy the banter :thup:


----------



## CMAC (Jul 29, 2014)

plus to add to the 18 mth old thread, the range balls are way better, staff are way better, think its been taken over by a few businessmen. Pureforged Golf now has a shop there, there are womens aerobic classes and they have a physiotherapist there as well.

Auto bays still suck, 1 ball dispenser still on the blink most days. if they would just get a bulldozer in and flatten some humps and hills as you cream a drive and you dont see it land, so was it near the 280 yd green or not (in my head it flew over it:rofl


----------



## virtuocity (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm really glad that this thread was bumped.  I hope to visit Mearns again this year and always enjoy the course.

More importantly, tell us more about the pizza....


----------



## turkish (Sep 16, 2014)

Been a few times recently as close to my course; decent enough but still get the odd bay that doesn't work- have learned my lesson to only load 2 balls 1st to see if it works rather than having to open up and get them all back out. Not played the course in years but last time I played was a cowp.

World of golf in Clydebank far better if you are in between areas like myself + AG do their shop with a lot of good deals


----------



## Grant85 (Jul 28, 2015)

Bump this as going to have a look over the next few days & potentially join if they allow mid year membership.


----------



## virtuocity (Jul 28, 2015)

Grant85 said:



			Bump this as going to have a look over the next few days & potentially join if they allow mid year membership.
		
Click to expand...

Really don't get why you'd join this over Playsport, who offer a membership option of Â£40 upfront plus Â£40 a month until the season ends.  This gets you full greens and tees on a completely playable course (subject only to snow), the biggest AG in Scotland and a very good driving range & short game area.


----------



## Keeno (Jul 29, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			Really don't get why you'd join this over Playsport, who offer a membership option of Â£40 upfront plus Â£40 a month until the season ends.  This gets you full greens and tees on a completely playable course (subject only to snow), the biggest AG in Scotland and a very good driving range & short game area.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed.  Playsport is night and day to Mearns castle.  Including Winter golf as it drains very well and Mearns does not.

It may seem short yardage wise, but it is a challenging course especially from the medal tees.

You should play it before making your mind up


----------



## Grant85 (Jul 29, 2015)

Cheers, 
It's about twice the distance for me so will consider that as well.


----------



## virtuocity (Jul 29, 2015)

Grant85 said:



			Cheers, 
It's about twice the distance for me so will consider that as well.
		
Click to expand...

Really depends if you want to play proper golf during the winter or not mate.


----------



## Grant85 (Jul 29, 2015)

TBH, I'm not looking for an excuse to play winter golf given my situation. I can get a few games through in Fife when needs be.


----------



## turkish (Jul 29, 2015)

Mearns castle is boggy during the winter but must also say East Kilbride is really bad for snow and ice during the winter too


----------



## Keeno (Jul 29, 2015)

turkish said:



			Mearns castle is boggy during the winter but must also say East Kilbride is really bad for snow and ice during the winter too
		
Click to expand...

Liar,,,,,,,,,,it has never snowed in EK!!



This month


----------



## turkish (Jul 29, 2015)

I'm surprised


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 29, 2015)

Keeno said:



			Liar,,,,,,,,,,it has never snowed in EK!!



This month
		
Click to expand...

If you're unlucky and score an 8 at a hole in EK, they call it a Snowman :smirk:


----------



## Grant85 (Aug 2, 2015)

Anyone have any thoughts on Eastwood GC? 

Note they hey have no joining fees, so could be a goer if annual fees are reasonable. 

Cheers.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 3, 2015)

Grant85 said:



			Anyone have any thoughts on Eastwood GC? 

Note they hey have no joining fees, so could be a goer if annual fees are reasonable. 

Cheers.
		
Click to expand...

Consider also East Renfrewshire - was a member there yonks ago but played last year and really enjoyed it. HAven't played Eastwood since they lost holes to the roads and built their new holes - it is supposed to be very good.


----------



## Keeno (Aug 3, 2015)

Eastwood is very good, well worth a look and as you have said there is no joining fee.  

East Ren is also excellent, just struggles more in the rain than Eastwood.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 3, 2015)

Keeno said:



			Eastwood is very good, well worth a look and as you have said there is no joining fee.  

East Ren is also excellent, *just struggles more in the rain than Eastwood.*

Click to expand...

I've heard that - they shouldn't have planted the trees 30yrs ago. Now suffering for that and I think it was a better track back then.


----------



## Keeno (Aug 3, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I've heard that - they shouldn't have planted the trees 30yrs ago. Now suffering for that and I think it was a better track back then.
		
Click to expand...

Its a pity as it just seems to only really effect 3 or 4 holes.  Great course as well, I love the tree lined feel of the place, but if that's what's caused the Issue's then planting them was unltimately a bad move.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 3, 2015)

Keeno said:



			Its a pity as it just seems to only really effect 3 or 4 holes.  Great course as well, I love the tree lined feel of the place, but if that's what's caused the Issue's then planting them was unltimately a bad move.
		
Click to expand...

The course was always a bit wet in places - it's moorland after all and 500ft up.  But as an open moorland course it was wild and exciting to play.  I never got very excited playing Eastwood.


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 3, 2015)

Grant85 said:



			Anyone have any thoughts on Eastwood GC? 

Note they hey have no joining fees, so could be a goer if annual fees are reasonable. 

Cheers.
		
Click to expand...

I played it a couple of weeks ago and it was very wet underfoot in places so I can only imagine what it is like in the winter???

Cracking course with some lovely holes though.


----------

